# Ryusho's Video Game Broadcasts



## Ryusho (Jun 6, 2010)

Just thought I would mention, I am running live video game broadcasts on occasion, and I have one running right now, if you wish to join the viewing, I am broadcasting at www.livestream.com/ryusho If I have a game I may try playing one by request, but most likely I will just play what I am in the mood for.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm not sure whether this violates the rule against advertising or not, but this probably should've gone in Lynx Plox or Three Frags Left.


----------



## Ryusho (Jun 6, 2010)

DAmn it, Then someone move it please >.< I hope it doesn't break the rules either..@_@


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2010)

Ryusho said:


> DAmn it, Then someone move it please >.< I hope it doesn't break the rules either..@_@


It belongs in Three Frags if I'm not mistaken

As for rule breaking, I think people have advertised this sorta thing before, but I don't remember


----------



## Ryusho (Jun 7, 2010)

Thinking about broadcasting again, not sure  yet though, also if someone wishes, I should have an auto pilot that shows previous gameplay sections that I have done automatically for when I am not live...


----------

